# Rockport..don't break the tent.



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

Headed out friday to do a little bit of ice fishing. Was planing on heading to DC but after looking at the temp at 6:30 in the morning saying 38 I thought what the heck and headed for Jordenell. When I got there and found no ice I figured I would head to Rockport since it was not to far away. I was glad I did.  Fished for 4 hours and landed a dozen or more trout with many others missed. After such a good day I figured I woul head back on sunday. 

Well sunday came and got there early. Broke out the Ice tent to get it set up and on the first pull there was a loud snap......Yep thats right I broke one of those stupid fiberglass pull in my pop out. Not a good way to start the day. This fishing was slow early on. Moved to a new spot for the afternoon which turned out to be a good thing. Had lots and lots of hits only landed 7 fish but what a day. When leaving we did notic that there was one group that showed up later in the afternoon and they had a few really nice fish on the ice. Other then that most poeple we talked to said they had not had much luck. It seamed to be a slow day for most.


Anther good thing is today I was able to get replacement parts coming for the tent. To bad they won't be here before the weekend.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice work up there. Jordanelle has lots of thick ice at Rock Cliff.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't know if I would say there is lots.....There was a little. I could not tell if anyone had been on it yet and I'm a bit of a chicken when it comes to Stepping on newly formed ice.
There was some ice in places on the rest of jordanelle most of it looked soft and spoty. I thought the north end would be a good place to check the ice. When I got there I found the road down is not plowed this year and the ice looked spoty. Sunday on the way back from Rockport looking back in the rock cliffs area there was alot of new ice that had formed between friday and sunday.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Thats crazy it went so fast??? There was about a half mile of ice that was 8 inches think all the way to the wakeless bouys. This was last Wednesday.


----------



## tyler11385 (Oct 2, 2008)

Where did you get your pop-out from?


----------



## fishingdan (Jan 7, 2010)

That sounds like a great weekend. What were you using at Rockport? I'm new to the ice-fishing and I would love to have some good days like that.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Does the north end of Jordanelle have any ice yet? If not, does it ever freeze completely over?


----------

